# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أعتذر أن كان في يوم قسـيت

## MissUAE10

*

نشيدة أعتذر أن كان في يوم قسيت 


إنشاد : مصعب المقرن 





للاستماع والحفظ 


من هنا


أتمنى أن ينال أعجابكم 


لاتحرمونا من ردودكم الحلوة


*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

رووووعه يامبدعه
دوومج مميزه في أناشيدج يامشرفتنا الغاليه ..

----------


## ::ملاك::

حلوة ماشاءالله.. تسلمين حبوبة

----------


## thariya

تسلمين لي الغلاااااااااا
كل شي منج مميز :Smile:

----------


## MissUAE10

> رووووعه يامبدعه
> دوومج مميزه في أناشيدج يامشرفتنا الغاليه ..


 تسلمين فديتج 

أسعدني مرورج الحلوو

----------


## MissUAE10

> حلوة ماشاءالله.. تسلمين حبوبة


العفو فديتج 

أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> تسلمين لي الغلاااااااااا
> كل شي منج مميز


 تسلمين فديتج 

كلج ذووق وربي

----------


## BIG Z

حلوووووووووووووه

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## UAES

رووووعه يامبدعه
دوومج مميزه في أناشيدج يامشرفتنا الغاليه

----------


## MissUAE10

> رووووعه يامبدعه
> دوومج مميزه في أناشيدج يامشرفتنا الغاليه


تسلمين فديتج 

كلج ذوق وربي


أسعدني مرورج الحلوو

----------


## فلــونه

حلوه الانشوده..

ماشاءالله عليج دومج متميزه..

----------


## روح الصدى

رووعه تسلمين ع النشيدة الحلوه

----------


## MissUAE10

> حلوه الانشوده..
> 
> ماشاءالله عليج دومج متميزه..


 أشكرج على مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

----------


## MissUAE10

> رووعه تسلمين ع النشيدة الحلوه


 أشكرج على مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

----------


## شـ م ـوخ

مشكووورة اختيه .. 

وااااايد حلوة كلماااتها ولها تاثير 

تسلمين

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكووورة اختيه .. 
> 
> وااااايد حلوة كلماااتها ولها تاثير 
> 
> تسلمين



العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## wjdaan

_بارك الله فيكِ نشيدة رائعة واصلي ابداعك ونحن معك غاليتي_

----------


## MissUAE10

> _بارك الله فيكِ نشيدة رائعة واصلي ابداعك ونحن معك غاليتي_


 تسلمين فديتج

----------


## شيما

*حلوة ماشاءالله.. تسلمين حبوبة*

----------


## danatuae

مشكوره يالغاليه 

ابدعتي في مواضيعج الغاويه

----------


## alramla

تسلمين ع الأنشودة

----------


## تسونامي

ررررررررررررروعه الانشوده تهبل 

دوووووووم اخيارج حلو وراقي

----------


## قلب حساااس

تســـلم يمــناااااااااااج رووووووعه النـــشيده يا الـــغلااااااا ^^

----------


## عطر ورود

الله وااايد اتعيييبني هالأنشوده تسلمين الغلا

----------


## أكسيده

واااااااااااااااااااااااو 
طررررررررطرييشن ... 
تسلميين خيتي ...

----------


## عينآويه 7

تسلمين ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## اغلى ناسي m

رووووعه يامبدعه
دوومج مميزه في أناشيدج يامشرفتنا الغاليه ..

----------


## الياسيه20

ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايس

----------


## كيم كارداشيان

حلوة ماشاء الله.. تسلمين حبوبة

----------


## الحلاكلة

مشكورة يالغاليه وماقصرتي

----------


## كشكش

مشكوره الغالية

----------


## الشهد كله

حبيتها ....

مشكورة الغالية...

----------


## سجايا ليل

شكراً لكِ

----------


## الدوسريه

بارك الله فيج يالغاليه

----------


## أم ود!د

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## مرحباني

اعتذر ان كان في يوم قسيت 

روووووعه 

تسلمين يالغاليه 

 :Smile:

----------


## ملاك بروحها

تسلمين يالغالية وايد حلو

----------


## كعبية

مشكوره الغالية على النشيد

----------


## أم رشوووود

مشكووووورة فديتج

----------


## الدرر

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة وربي روعه

----------


## برد الشتاء

مشكوره الغالية على النشيد

----------


## شذرات

تسلمييييييييييين
شكرااااااااا على الطرح الاكثر من رائع

----------


## أم حمدة2008

تسلمين أنشوده حلوه وهاديه ...

----------


## MissUAE10

العفو يسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## نونة الامارات

روعة ماء شاءالله مشكورة واااااااااايد

----------

